# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Вездеходы

## Ramiz1991

Кто ищет надежные вездеходы, советую обратит внимание на компанию Гиртек, вот их сайт [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Они производят и модифицируют вездеходы, продают запчасти.

----------

